# Picture Frame Tutorial



## Kenbo (Aug 16, 2013)

Quite some time ago, I posted a tutorial on how to make your own picture frames. I have converted this pictorial tutorial into a video version. It is a four part video of step by step instructions on how to make a picture frame from start to finish. If anyone is interested, here are the videos.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sweet. I'll be checking them out later. I have beautiful purple heart I have been saving for one.


----------

